# Did Volkl make a 2005/2006 Supersport 4 star?



## ohski (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a Volkl Supersport 4 star.  Did Volkl make on for 2005/2006?  Has it been renamed?

Dave


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2005)

They made it last season.  As for this one, I dunno.


----------



## Catul (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes they did, check out this page at Al's Ski Barn; looks like the 2006 version added "Double Grip LT" construction (which I believe the 5* and 6* had the previous years as well) - costs $150 more than the 2005 version.

As I'd mentioned in your other thread, I bought the older (2005) version for $465 shipped with the bindings mounted - just received them yesterday, dropped them off to get the bindings adjusted, can't wait to ski them tomorrow!!!


----------

